# My Black Ghost



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T9RznDrMV8...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppHkktTVU2c...feature=related


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

DanieleRoma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T9RznDrMV8...feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppHkktTVU2c...feature=related


Excellent tank. Do you have any full tank shots? All the best tanks are always european.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow very nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

real nice setup. ghost knives are such elegant and cool looking fish


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How big is it and what size tanks.Looks good...if I had the right size tank I would love to grow one out.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

at the moment of the video was into a 600liters tank and was about 15 cm long, but i'll move soon because it'll be of my new manueli.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool set up and fish, very nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a beautiful tank, I would lvoe a full tank shot.


----------

